# Nuther carved on IRW



## barry richardson (Aug 26, 2015)

Dalbergia Sissoo. This came from some wood near a crotch, wild figure and more colorful than usual, it is about a foot tall and finished with lacquer, several coats, sanded back, recoated, then buffed. lots of pics to show all the angles... oh yea, the foot is ebony...

Reactions: Like 10 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Sprung (Aug 26, 2015)

Awesome, Barry! Really like that piece and the wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Aug 26, 2015)

Beautiful piece, nice curves and proportions!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Aug 26, 2015)

That is an absolutely stunning vessel Barry, and I really like your finish work too
great job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 26, 2015)

Barry...everytime you post up one of your turnings I feel like a yes man when I post.....you hear the same stuff over, and I try to mix it up without sounding like a robot...but dude...seriously....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 26, 2015)

Gorgeous chunk of wood you transformed into artwork ! The finish is incredible and the carving and curves look sweet!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 27, 2015)

Wow Barry! That is amazing! Absolutely beautiful piece! I love the carved curve that also flows down from the top that you use on these.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 27, 2015)

Beautiful! Did that wood come from your Phoenix log dump? I still can't believe that line of logs you posted. Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 27, 2015)

HomeBody said:


> Beautiful! Did that wood come from your Phoenix log dump? I still can't believe that line of logs you posted. Gary


Thanks Gary. yes it did. This Sissoo is becoming my favorite wood. It always looks great and is very stable and dries easy. Sissoo is currently the most widely planted landscape tree in the Phoenix valley, streets are lined with it all over, but it only became popular maybe 20 years ago, so very few old ones yet. Most have lots of sapwood, and not much heartwood, I think they need to get older to develop a big heartwood. I'm due for a another trip to the dump to look for more....


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 27, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous! Great finish. Chuck


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 27, 2015)

This is wicked good. Wow.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 27, 2015)

Barry that's a stunning piece. Love what you did with it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MikeMD (Aug 27, 2015)

Barry, this is a perfect example of 'embellishments are nice, but good form is the foundation'. Even on the backside shots, this piece is stunning. I'd give more comments, but I don't want to be flogged by the peanut gallery...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 27, 2015)

Dang, Barry. That is one gorgeous piece of art.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## WoodLove (Aug 27, 2015)

Barry, you never fail to impress..... this was the roughed out piece I was wanting isn't it? Very nice !!!!!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 27, 2015)

stunning piece of art barry

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 27, 2015)

WoodLove said:


> Barry, you never fail to impress..... this was the roughed out piece I was wanting isn't it? Very nice !!!!!


Yes it is Jamie!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 27, 2015)

MikeMD said:


> I'd give more comments, but I don't want to be flogged by the peanut gallery...



I would love to see you start a thread and explain why and where and when and how you left us lowly poor souls still sitting in the peanut gallery looking at gods like you.

You are always quick to have a lot of expert-sounding critique but most of it seems to be aimed at people you need lessons from (I realize you had sense enough not to give Barry any advice but I want to know who the peanut gallery is). Start that thread Mike so we can all critique you. Not here. Your own thread please.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 27, 2015)

Very nice! I like that 'neckline/cleavage' look you achieved with the carving.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MikeMD (Aug 28, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I would love to see you start a thread and explain why and where and when and how you left us lowly poor souls still sitting in the peanut gallery looking at gods like you.
> 
> You are always quick to have a lot of expert-sounding critique but most of it seems to be aimed at people you need lessons from (I realize you had sense enough not to give Barry any advice but I want to know who the peanut gallery is). Start that thread Mike so we can all critique you. Not here. Your own thread please.



Done.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 28, 2015)

Nice piece Barry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 28, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Very nice! I like that 'neckline/cleavage' look you achieved with the carving.


Thanks Doc! Cleavage....... I like it, I'm going to steal your term, describes it perfectly...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 28, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Thanks Doc! Cleavage....... I like it, I'm going to steal your term, describes it perfectly...



I see what I want to see...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Aug 28, 2015)

Yeah I did one of these the other day but didn't want to show it off but this one is ok I guess. I see some things I would have done differently but it's your piece.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 28, 2015)

Barry - Impressive to say the least. What stands out the most to me is that I can see the view out of your patio door in the reflection... now THAT is a nice finish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Aug 29, 2015)

Another masterpiece, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tony (Aug 29, 2015)

Barry, that is incredible looking! Doc's post sums it up for me as well, I was thinking the same thing. Also, it's hard to tell, but does the bottom tip of the curve end in a crack that goes down or is it just the wood? Either way, beautiful piece! Tony


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks Tony, I continued the carved line from the bottom of the cleavage to the bottom of the piece (I think that is want your asking?) One thing that bugs me a little about this piece is that the wood grain where I carved the seam down the side kind of obscures the seam, and your question confirms that, lol....


----------



## Sprung (Aug 29, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> One thing that bugs me a little about this piece is that the wood grain where I carved the seam down the side kind of obscures the seam, and your question confirms that, lol....



Barry, if that bothers you that much, you can send it to me for proper "disposal." I'll give it a good home. 

I had to come back and look at this piece again - I really really like it and it has so much going for it. Your skill, artistry, and attention to detail really shines forth in this piece, as it seems to do in every piece you post. And the wood is just knock-out gorgeous, magnified by what looks like a perfect finish!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 29, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Thanks Tony, I continued the carved line from the bottom of the cleavage to the bottom of the piece (I think that is want your asking?) One thing that bugs me a little about this piece is that the wood grain where I carved the seam down the side kind of obscures the seam, and your question confirms that, lol....



I don't know if that is true Barry, I think the biggest problem is there is no picture of it straight on to see the carving. It's a marvelous piece, I could only hope to make something that nice. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 29, 2015)

Dog gone man, It is a good thing I don't do that kind of work or it would make me feel very inferior!!!!


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks Robert, kinda like you do to everyone with your knives

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 29, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Barry, if that bothers you that much, you can send it to me for proper "disposal." I'll give it a good home.



@Kevin -- Matt's post here reminded me that I was going to ask you for a new "rating" icon ... something like "Hey buddy, get in line!"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2015)

Duncan we had decided on some new icons and I had made an arrangement to get them made for us but it seems to have slipped through the guy's crack. Wait, that didn't come out right. I mean, I guess he let it slip through the cracks. I'll try to find someone else to make them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 29, 2015)

Barry, that is an awesome piece. I like everything about it. The finish is showroom quality!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

